# Driftwood Identification



## fltcrew21 (Dec 20, 2013)

I ordered some Mopani wood online for my tank last night because it wasn't all that expensive but I don't know what it will look yet.

There is a tidal river running through my neighborhood and I drove past this morning to look for driftwood.

I found this piece sticking up out of the ground about 2' below the high water mark.

I am the worst person in the world when it comes to identifying wood or plants so I was hoping someone could tell me what I have.

This area has remnants of ancient Bald Cyprus trees and other hardwoods. The wood for the hull and mast of the USS Constitution was harvested within 20 miles from here.

Anyway, would like to post this pictures and get some feedback from the group.

Thanks


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
can't help with identification,however the last picture of wood,i wouldn't
use in the tank.
boil the first bit.


----------

